# Skull Trail - Lago di Garda



## numinisflo (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo

Habe vor kurzem zum ersten Mal vom Skull Trail bzw. Skull Downhill am Lago gehört. 

Daher meine Frage, ob es hier im Forum einige Lago-Experten gibt, die mir dazu einige Informationen geben können.

Werde ab Samstag am Lago sein.

Danke.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## nosewheely (10. Mai 2007)

sentiero 112 denke ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrj (10. Mai 2007)

Hab vor kurzem einen gesehen, der von oben mit einem Kuhschädel (also einem echten aus Knochen) 'angeschrieben' war, ist vielleicht der gemeint?

War in der nähe der Strasse Richtung Altissimo, vielleicht auf etwa 1000m.

Bin in nicht gefahren. Sah aber schön aus!


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (10. Mai 2007)

Urlauuuub, ab Sonntag bin ich auch am Lago


----------



## nosewheely (10. Mai 2007)

http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/showthread.php?t=51715


that's it! i did it on easter

on page 3 there's a description how to get access to the trail.
very fast, not like other lago trails.


----------



## numinisflo (10. Mai 2007)

Thank you - fast sounds good!

Have you got any other recommendations?

Regards

FLO


----------



## Scalpel3000 (10. Mai 2007)

BAO-Teamfahrer schrieb:


> Urlauuuub, ab Sonntag bin ich auch am Lago




Bin ab Montag für ne woche am Lago


----------



## Hitcher (10. Mai 2007)

Ist da treffen ? Ich auch


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Mai 2007)

ulrj schrieb:


> Hab vor kurzem einen gesehen, der von oben mit einem Kuhschädel (also einem echten aus Knochen) 'angeschrieben' war, ist vielleicht der gemeint?
> 
> War in der nähe der Strasse Richtung Altissimo, vielleicht auf etwa 1000m.
> 
> Bin in nicht gefahren. Sah aber schön aus!



is eher ein pferdeschädeloder sowas...aber trail is sehr geil


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Mai 2007)

nosewheely schrieb:


> http://www.bike-board.de/community/forum/showthread.php?t=51715
> 
> 
> that's it! i did it on easter
> ...



pics are great but i think this are the first shots on this trail...now some more rocks coming out, it is a little bit hard to ride by buckshot


----------



## soederbohm (21. Mai 2007)

Also die Beschreibung ist super, habs auf Anhieb gefunden und hab jetzt noch ein Grinsen im Gesciht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Mai 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also die Beschreibung ist super, habs auf Anhieb gefunden und hab jetzt noch ein Grinsen im Gesciht.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 

Hier ein Bild vom Einstieg, während der Abfahrt kamen wir nicht zum Fotos schiessen, aber bei Zeit kann ich mal ein kleines Video posten.





Gruss

Alex


----------



## MATTESM (21. Mai 2007)

irgendwie sieht man vom einstieg nicht so viel...
..m..


----------



## soederbohm (21. Mai 2007)

Na das wichtigste ich ja auch der Schädel, alles andere ist von dort aus gesehen noch nicht sehr spektakulär.


----------



## MATTESM (21. Mai 2007)

schädel... der linke oder der rechte?

ok. ich geh biken und hör für heut auf zu posten... 

..m..


----------



## Bonzai1982 (21. Mai 2007)

Fakt ist, das wir uns nur auf das Biken konzentriert haben und so einfach nicht zum Knipsen gekommen sind.
Aber der Trail lohnt sich für eine kurze Nachmittagsrunde, denn leider ist er viel zu schnell vorbei ...


----------



## Carsten (21. Mai 2007)

kann mal wer die Koordinaten posten?
da rein oder als UTM, egal
http://maps.google.de/?q=Viale+Rove...pn=0.042859,0.079651&t=h&z=14&iwloc=addr&om=1

oder: welche Höhe ist der Abzweig? Auf der Straße Richtung Altissimo, oberhab von der Kapelle ? Vor oder Nach Abzweig Trail nach Narvenne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (21. Mai 2007)

Am besten dem Link weiter oben Folgen, Abzweig ist ein paar 100m nach der Malga Cassina.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## numinisflo (22. Mai 2007)

Kurz beschrieben ist der Trail eine recht flowige Geschichte, man kann ordentlich Gas geben. Sonderlich anspruchsvoll ist er nicht, lang leider auch nicht aber trotzdem insgesamt recht spassig.
Leider habe ich mir mein Schaltauge zerstört, es ist wie immer: Auf den einfachen, schönen Abfahrten passieren mir die Malheure, auf den harten und schwierigen passiert nichts.


----------



## soederbohm (22. Mai 2007)

Naja, was wird der haben? 750hm? Von knapp 1100m nach nago halt. Ist doch ganz ok.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Mai 2007)

Habe den Trail auch auf gute 800 Bergabhöhenmeter geschätzt.
Bin am Tag zuvor den 601er und den Sentiero de la Pace gefahren, daher wohl die leichte Enttäuschung. Aber es ist definitiv der Richtige Trail für eine kurze Feierabendrunde.


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (26. Mai 2007)

An dem Skull bin ich auf vorbeigekommen bei der Abfahrt vom Altissimo. Ich bin die Route aus dem Moser Guide gefahren und die war mit sehr viel Straße  gibts auch ne Trail-Abfahrts-Alternative bis auf den 601er (ist mir noch zu krass)?


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juni 2007)

Ist in der Zwischenzeit noch jemand den Skull gefahren?


----------



## Schreiner (18. Juni 2007)

Ja ich, gefällt mir nicht so, kein anspuch ans fahrkönnen, einfach nur laufen lassen. 
Mag es momentan eher langsam und technisch


----------



## tsae72 (21. Juli 2009)

Wer ist den Skull Trail schon dieses Jahr (2009) gefahren? Wie ich oben gelesen habe, soll dieser wohl nicht so anspruchsvoll sein (somit auch für mich fahrbar  ) Nun ist das ja bekanntlich eine subjektive Einschätzung. 

Deshalb meine Fragen: 
- Kann man den Skull mit einem XC (Federweg vorne und hinten je 100mm) fahren?
- Könnte man auch ambitionierte Kinder (9 und 12) mitnehmen? Oder ist der Trail zu krass.
- Darf man den Trail nach der aktuellen Rechtssprechung (nicht mehr als 20% Gefälle und mindestens so breit wie ein Fahrrad lang) fahren?

Ab 1. Aug. sind wir drei Wochen vor Ort ***freu***


----------



## UncleHo (21. Juli 2009)

tsae72 schrieb:


> Deshalb meine Fragen:
> - Kann man den Skull mit einem XC (Federweg vorne und hinten je 100mm) fahren?
> - Könnte man auch ambitionierte Kinder (9 und 12) mitnehmen? Oder ist der Trail zu krass.
> - Darf man den Trail nach der aktuellen Rechtssprechung (nicht mehr als 20% Gefälle und mindestens so breit wie ein Fahrrad lang) fahren?



- Mit 100mm ist er je nach Fahrkönnen zum größten Teil fahrbar.
- Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Kinder große Freude dran haben werden. Er ist zudem durch die letzten starken Gewitterregen ziemlich ausgewaschen und mit Geröll zugeschüttet worden, verlangt also schon von daher sichere Bikekontrolle...
- der Skull ist extra für Biker angelegt worden, man kann also ohne Bedenken runter brausen.


----------



## tsae72 (21. Juli 2009)

@UncleHO: Danke fürs rasche Feedback - dann werde ich es erst mal alleine probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (21. Juli 2009)

tsae72 schrieb:


> Wer ist den Skull Trail schon dieses Jahr (2009) gefahren? Wie ich oben gelesen habe, soll dieser wohl nicht so anspruchsvoll sein (somit auch für mich fahrbar  ) Nun ist das ja bekanntlich eine subjektive Einschätzung.
> 
> Deshalb meine Fragen:
> - Kann man den Skull mit einem XC (Federweg vorne und hinten je 100mm) fahren?
> ...


Uncle Ho hat ja alles schon gesagt .. also ich bin kein Extremfahrer und fand den trail fast durchgaengig fahrbar. Auf jeden Fall deutlich einfacher als manch anderes grobschottriges Zeug am Lago. Mit Kindern? Na wenn die das bike beherrschen und nach 1000Hm Auffahrt auch noch 800Hm trail runter hinkriegen - warum nicht? Man sollte halt vorher klar ansagen, dass absteigen und schieben mit eingeplant und kein Zeichen von Weicheitum ist bei den kids. Auf jeden Fall viel Zeit lassen unterwegs zum Haende abkuehlen ... denn bremsen musst du da schon viel bis du in Nago bist und da kann es - speziell im unteren Teil - schon zu mueden Armen kommen

viel Spass dabei


----------



## tsae72 (24. Juli 2009)

Letzte Frage 

Ist der "Skull-Trail" vergleichbar mit der Abfahrt vom Passo Rochetta über den 422er nach Pregasina. Dort sind zwar einige Stufen drin - aber in der Summe ist der easy zu fahren. (Frage mich immer wieder, warum die meisten von Pregasina hoch fahren ansatt die Runde genau andersrum zu fahren)


----------



## UncleHo (24. Juli 2009)

tsae72 schrieb:


> Letzte Frage
> 
> Ist der "Skull-Trail" vergleichbar mit der Abfahrt vom Passo Rochetta über den 422er nach Pregasina. Dort sind zwar einige Stufen drin - aber in der Summe ist der easy zu fahren. (Frage mich immer wieder, warum die meisten von Pregasina hoch fahren ansatt die Runde genau andersrum zu fahren)



Ist schon etwas anspruchsvoller, auch wenn leichtere Passagen mit dabei sind.


----------



## petzl (24. Juli 2009)

tsae72 schrieb:


> Letzte Frage
> 
> Ist der "Skull-Trail" vergleichbar mit der Abfahrt vom Passo Rochetta über den 422er nach Pregasina. Dort sind zwar einige Stufen drin - aber in der Summe ist der easy zu fahren. (Frage mich immer wieder, warum die meisten von Pregasina hoch fahren ansatt die Runde genau andersrum zu fahren)



Der 422 ist ja zweigeteilt. Vom Rocchetta bis zu dem Forstweg und dann das Stück weiter links direkt nach Pregasina runter. Der obere Teil ist leichter als der Skull, der untere eher schwerer. Wobei es wohl auch aufs Rad ankommt. Beim Skull kann man es mit entsprechend Federweg einfach laufen lassen, genauso wie im oberen Teil des 422 (der weniger Gefälle als der Skull hat).
Der untere Teil des 422 ist viel verwinkelter mit mehr Kehren als beim Skull. Außerdem ist der Schotter teilweise tiefer. 

Beide Trails dürften S2 Trails sein, wobei eine Stufe im unteren Teil des 422 ne S3 Stelle ist. Die sieht dann so aus:


----------



## ML-RIDER (25. Juli 2009)

bin den "Skull-Trail" Ende Juni noch gefahren und Stufe in eher als flowig ein.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das sich 9 u. 12 jährige dort wohlfühlen.
Man kann ihn sicherlich auch mit 100 mm Federweg fahren aber ein Endurobike macht dort mehr Sinn.

Trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## tsae72 (27. Juli 2009)

Schon cool so ein Forum - jetzt glaube ich Bescheid zu wissen 
Werde den Skull Trail einfach mal abfahren dann weiss ich definitiv Bescheid.

@petzl: wahrscheinlich hast du den 422b gemeint (dein Bild) - ist mir jetzt auch klar, dass ich den nicht fahren werde  ... ausserdem solltest du aufpassen, habe gelesen, dass dort ab und zu die Guarda Forestale (oder so ähnlich) die Biker zur Kasse bittet.


----------



## stuk (29. Juli 2009)

[ ... ausserdem solltest du aufpassen, habe gelesen, dass dort ab und zu die Guarda Forestale (oder so ähnlich) die Biker zur Kasse bittet.[/QUOTE]

ja ist uns letztes jahr passiert. 60euro pro person. und noch ne diskussion weil wir keinen ausweis dabei hatten....
hätte aber je nach laune der waldpolizei auch noch teurer werden können.
mfg


----------



## bestmove (19. August 2009)

Hat der Skull-Trail auch ne Nummer damit ich den auf einer Karte mal vorab sichten kann? Danke


----------



## UncleHo (19. August 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hat der Skull-Trail auch ne Nummer damit ich den auf einer Karte mal vorab sichten kann? Danke



Hat keine Nummer, da kein eigentlicher Wanderweg. Wurde extra für Biker angelegt. Dürfte meines Wissens auch auf keiner Karte (Kompass & 4Land) eingezeichnet sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danny80 (19. August 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> [ ... ausserdem solltest du aufpassen, habe gelesen, dass dort ab und zu die Guarda Forestale (oder so ähnlich) die Biker zur Kasse bittet.



Ist der 422B für Biker eigentlich gesperrt? Oder wieso 60,--Euro?

mfg
dani


----------



## UncleHo (19. August 2009)

danny80 schrieb:


> Ist der 422B für Biker eigentlich gesperrt? Oder wieso 60,--Euro?
> 
> mfg
> dani



422B ist der Trail, der vom Passo Rochetta rechts direkt zur Malga Palaer runter geht. Dieser Weg ist für Biker gesperrt, was auch anscheinend gelegentlich kontrolliert wird. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Weg Nr. 422, das ist der linke Trail am Passo Rochetta der auf die Forsttraße bei der Malga Palaer trifft, der ist für Biker frei. 

So um das Ganze noch verwirrender zu machen: die Forsttraße von Malga Palaer bis Pregasina, 422B, ist für Biker frei. Allerdings ist der Trail 422, von der Forstraße bis Pregasina, wieder für Biker gesperrt... Alles klar?


----------



## danny80 (19. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> 422B ist der Trail, der vom Passo Rochetta rechts direkt zur Malga Palaer runter geht. Dieser Weg ist für Biker gesperrt, was auch anscheinend gelegentlich kontrolliert wird. Nicht zu verwechseln mit Weg Nr. 422, das ist der linke Trail am Passo Rochetta der auf die Forsttraße bei der Malga Palaer trifft, der ist für Biker frei.
> 
> So um das Ganze noch verwirrender zu machen: die Forsttraße von Malga Palaer bis Pregasina, 422B, ist für Biker frei. Allerdings ist der Trail 422, von der Forstraße bis Pregasina, wieder für Biker gesperrt... Alles klar?



klar 
Für jemanden der dort oben in der region genau 1x war sehr verwirrend... werde nächste woche einfach mal wieder hochfahren und mir das ganze anschauen, dann nehm ich deine Beschreibung mit und schaue, wie ich da wieder runterkomme


----------



## ML-RIDER (19. August 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hat der Skull-Trail auch ne Nummer damit ich den auf einer Karte mal vorab sichten kann? Danke




Hallo bestmove,

gebe UncleHo recht, ist auf keiner meiner Papierkarten  drauf.
Auch auf der TrekMap V2 fürs Garmin ist er nicht drauf.

Er startet bei etwa 1100hm links ab von der Monte Baldo Straße und endet im Kieswerk oberhalb von Nago.

viele Grüße


----------



## macduffy (20. August 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Hat keine Nummer, da kein eigentlicher Wanderweg. Wurde extra für Biker angelegt. Dürfte meines Wissens auch auf keiner Karte (Kompass & 4Land) eingezeichnet sein...



Auf der "Garda Lessinia" schon
Gruß
macduffy


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (30. September 2009)

Um die Verwirrung bezüglich Tremalzo etwas aufzulösen hier eine Karte was gefahren werden darf und was nicht.







Die gelben Stellen sind die 60 Euro Wege, der grüne der normale Weg.

Das letzte Teilstück vom 422er bis Pregasina finde ich persönlich ohne passendes Bike und ohne Protektoren sowieso größtenteils unfahrbar, zumindest für Leute in meinem Alter die nicht mehr Kamikaze fahren.
Aber gut, wer den 601er problemlos durchfährt, der sollte sich von den 60 Euro nicht abschrecken lassen, denn die alternative Schotterpiste nach Pregasina ist im Vergleich schon extrem langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (30. September 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> ...denn die alternative Schotterpiste nach Pregasina ist im Vergleich schon extrem langweilig.



Fast parallel zur Schotterpiste existiert noch ein relativ einfach zu fahrender aber schöner Trail, der immer wieder die Forststraße schneidet... Nicht auf der Karte vom Screenshot eingezeichnet...


----------



## thof (30. September 2009)

... stimmt, sehr nette Alternative zur Piste! Den haben wir letzte Woche auch entdeckt und sind gleich von der Schotterpiste abgebogen. Ist zusammen mit dem 422er (Rochetta zur Malga Palaer) sogar mit dem Race Hardtail machbar.


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (2. Oktober 2009)

Genau, der ist sehr angenehm, weil mal kein grobes Geröll, sondern schöner fester Untergrund.
Ist wohl eigentlich eine Wasserrinne und eher kein Weg, aber lässt sich super fahren und verleitet ein bissel zum rasen (zumindest meistens). Wohl auch rege genutzt, zumindest kam's uns so vor im September. Waren begeistert. Zumal der hintere Trail gemäß Aussage unserer Mitfahrer (hatten uns am Forstweg getrennt) mittlerweile sehr verblockt und unaufgräumt war und viele Bäume quer lagen. Super Alternative, sind den am nächsten Tag gleich noch mal runter.


----------



## anda (4. Oktober 2009)

Beginnt der gleich oben bei Malga Palaer???


----------



## UncleHo (5. Oktober 2009)

anda schrieb:


> Beginnt der gleich oben bei Malga Palaer???



Ja, fast gegenüber geht in Fahrrichtung bergauf rechts eine Spur ab. Der obere Teil ist, bis man zum ersten Mal auf die Forsstraße trifft, steiler als der untere und stellenweise etwas verwachsen und mit Laub zugedeckt. Die Spur ist aber eindeutig erkennbar.


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Oktober 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> [ ... ausserdem solltest du aufpassen, habe gelesen, dass dort ab und zu die Guarda Forestale (oder so ähnlich) die Biker zur Kasse bittet.
> 
> ja ist uns letztes jahr passiert. 60euro pro person. und noch ne diskussion weil wir keinen ausweis dabei hatten....
> hätte aber je nach laune der waldpolizei auch noch teurer werden können.
> mfg




Bin den unteren Teil des 422(Forstraße bis Pregasina) auch 2008 zum letzten Mal gefahren, da konnte ich nichts von einem Befahrverbot sehen. Stehen da jetzt Schilder


----------



## thof (5. Oktober 2009)

Vorletzte Woche waren zumindest am oberen Teil (wo der 422 und der 422b sich trennen) zur Malga Palaer keine Verbotsschilder auszumachen. Wir haben uns spontan für den 422 entschieden, hätte aber auch genauso der 422b sein können 
Vielleicht ist das im unteren Teil ja ähnlich?!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Find es ja schon erstaunlich dass ein Fred mit Namen "Skull-Trail" sich in erster Linie um den 422b dreht.


----------



## Airhaenz (5. Oktober 2009)

thof schrieb:


> Vorletzte Woche waren zumindest am oberen Teil (wo der 422 und der 422b sich trennen) zur Malga Palaer keine Verbotsschilder auszumachen. Wir haben uns spontan für den 422 entschieden, hätte aber auch genauso der 422b sein können
> Vielleicht ist das im unteren Teil ja ähnlich?!



Alles lego.. Wie war das nochmal, Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe


----------



## Enduro (12. Oktober 2009)

Der Skull (der Kuhschädel ist weg) heisst jetzt übrigens offiziell Val del Diaol.
An der Baldostrasse ist ein Schild für die Einfahrt und auch unterwegs gibts Markierungen für die richtige Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (19. Oktober 2009)

Aha, das erklärt einiges. Hab schon gedacht ich hätte einen "falschen Skull" erwischt.
Anbei der GPS-Track incl. ein paar aktueller Bilder vom Einstieg:
The Skull - GPS-Track


----------



## Enduro (19. Oktober 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Aha, das erklärt einiges. Hab schon gedacht ich hätte einen "falschen Skull" erwischt.
> Anbei der GPS-Track incl. ein paar aktueller Bilder vom Einstieg:
> The Skull - GPS-Track



ja da warst Du definitv am richtigen "Skull" 
übrigens lässt sich die Tour sehr schön ausdehnen, wenn man auf der Baldostrasse weiter hochfährt (bis zum Ende) und dort zuerst links in Richtung Malga Campei abfährt, da gibts ein paar spassige Trails. In den "Skull" fährt man dann quasi von hinten er ran.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2009)

Bin den Skull vorletzte Woche gefahren und finde, dass er nix mit schönem Trail zu tun hat. Der Trail ist bis auf das obereste Stück eigentlich nur eine mehr oder weniger steile Geröllrinne, die zudem im oberen Teil momentan auch noch mit Laub zugeschüttet ist und man die Steine nur erahnen kann. Unten wird´s etwas lustiger, da man die Geröllrinne auf Slickrocks "umfahren" kann. Meine Vorstellung von einem Flowtrail ist eine andere. Technisch ist er eigentlich nicht wirklich schwierig, da bis auf steile Stücke eigentlich wenig Stufen und keine enge Kurven drin sind. Mag sein, dass Federweg hilfreich ist, mir hat´s jedenfalls keinen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## DFG (20. Oktober 2009)

Wo ich das gerade hochploppen sehe. Gibt es ein Literaturempfehlung für Touren am Garadsee, außer vielleicht im Netz......


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2009)

moser 11 und 12
lagobiker.it (umsonst in Läden vor Ort)

@pfadfinderin: ist halt was zum ballern im Unterholz. War das immer noch so glitschig auf den Steinen oder ist das inzwischen (war da in 2008) besser?


----------



## DFG (20. Oktober 2009)

Merci


----------



## racing_basti (20. Oktober 2009)

DFG schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade hochploppen sehe. Gibt es ein Literaturempfehlung für Touren am Garadsee, außer vielleicht im Netz......



aus dem buch bin ich schon ein paar schöne touren gefahren:
Achim Zahn
Gardasee und Trentino
Mountainbike Treks
Bruckmann Verlag
ISBN 978-3-7654-4584-2 (2008)
33 Touren und 2 Mehrtagestouren "Ronda Trentino" und "Giro del Lago di Garda", Kartenskizzen, Höhenprofilen und GPS Tracks.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @pfadfinderin: ist halt was zum ballern im Unterholz. War das immer noch so glitschig auf den Steinen oder ist das inzwischen (war da in 2008) besser?



Ob´s besser war, weiß ich nicht, war jedenfalls saurutschig durch das viele Laub. War schon zum Schieben eine Challenge... Und wenn ich den Untergrund so garnicht erahnen kann, ist das sowieso nicht meine Abfahrt. Zum Teil lagen dann auch relativ große Äste verschüttet, die sich dann mit Hilfe des Schaltwerks oder der Kette ans Tageslicht gehievt haben.


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Bin den Skull vorletzte Woche gefahren und finde, dass er nix mit schönem Trail zu tun hat...



Nein, schön ist anders 
Nachdem ich aber seit über 10 Jahren mindestens einmal im Jahr an diesen seltsamen oberitalienischen See fahre, bin ich doch froh endlich mal wieder was neues gefahren zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das stimmt, deswegen hab ich es ja auch probiert. Aber setz dich mal ins Auto und fahr an den Idro See, das lohnt sich und die Trails dort sind wirklich schön!


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, deswegen hab ich es ja auch probiert. Aber setz dich mal ins Auto und fahr an den Idro See, das lohnt sich und die Trails dort sind wirklich schön!



Witzig das Du den Idrosee erwähnst 
Wir hatten uns bei unseren letzten Urlaub vorgenommen mal Trails zu fahren die wir noch nie gefahren sind. Das waren neben den Skull u. A. auch die 136 Kehren zum Idrosee:
Die 136 Kehren zum Idrosee
...und diese nette Tour - Trails vom Bocca Missone bis fast runter nach Riva: Monte Missone 
...dazu noch eine recht wilde Trail-Variante am Brione: Brione- Trails


----------



## dertutnix (20. Oktober 2009)

... und dann doch mal skull-alternativ einen der kreuzenden wege probieren? 

ich bin eher zufällig auf den skull gestoßen, als ich die wege an diesem berg probiert habe. bin aber mit meiner alternative mehr als zufrieden! 
diese führt mitten durch eine unterkunft aus dem wk1 und einem kleinen soldatenfriedhof, bis auf 2 schwierigkeiten nahezu flüssig zu fahren... (leider keine gps-daten, beschreibung der tour? wenn ich es richtig im kopf habe, bei dem abzweig etwas unterhalb der hütte dem weg mit der schranke folgen, der quert dann den skull, dort ist auch die unterkunft. dann einige serpentinen, auf der wiese ist man zu weit gefahren, wenige meter vorher geht es scharf links ab und einige meter zu schieben, bevor es zum soldatenfriedhof geht. weiter unten stößt man auf die letzten meter vom skull und fährt ganz gemütlich ab...)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2009)

136 Kehren haben wir sein gelassen, weil uns beide Varianten des Rückwegs nicht prickelnd erschienen. Wie hat dir der Trail gefallen und wie schwierig ist der Rückweg über den Steig?


----------



## Enduro (21. Oktober 2009)

dertutnix schrieb:


> ... und dann doch mal skull-alternativ einen der kreuzenden wege probieren?
> 
> ich bin eher zufällig auf den skull gestoßen, als ich die wege an diesem berg probiert habe. bin aber mit meiner alternative mehr als zufrieden!
> diese führt mitten durch eine unterkunft aus dem wk1 und einem kleinen soldatenfriedhof, bis auf 2 schwierigkeiten nahezu flüssig zu fahren... (leider keine gps-daten, beschreibung der tour? wenn ich es richtig im kopf habe, bei dem abzweig etwas unterhalb der hütte dem weg mit der schranke folgen, der quert dann den skull, dort ist auch die unterkunft. dann einige serpentinen, auf der wiese ist man zu weit gefahren, wenige meter vorher geht es scharf links ab und einige meter zu schieben, bevor es zum soldatenfriedhof geht. weiter unten stößt man auf die letzten meter vom skull und fährt ganz gemütlich ab...)



die Idee mit den Querwegen ist defintiv gut, da gibt es einige die ziemlich viel Fahrspass bieten

@Pfadfinderin
unter Flow verstehe ich defintiv auch etwas anderes, allerdings liegt das sicher auch am Gerät auf dem man sitzt.
In der Variante wie ich weiter oben beschrieben habe lohnt sich die Runde aus meiner Sicht aber allemal. (Vor allem am WE, dann kann man sich auf der Malga Campei noch ein feines Essen gönnen......
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe wurde der Skull sowieso eher für "Downhill" gebaut, was auch immer das heissen mag.


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> 136 Kehren haben wir sein gelassen, weil uns beide Varianten des Rückwegs nicht prickelnd erschienen. Wie hat dir der Trail gefallen und wie schwierig ist der Rückweg über den Steig?


Der Trail ist, sagen wir mal "interessant". Ich behaupte mal, dass wen man das Hinterrad versetzen nicht draufhat 2/3 der Kehren schiebt (so ging es mir jedenfalls...). Trotzdem eine tolle Erfahrung, da man sich bezüglich Kehren so richtig austoben kann und den Bewegungsablauf einfach mal unter realen Bedingungen bis zum Erbrechen üben kann.

Der Steig zurück ist sehr ausgesetzt, aber abgesehen davon das man nicht fahren kann (oder sollte...) kein Problem. Es gab nur eine Stelle da war der Weg definitiv fast komplett weg. Da habe ich gerne die Seilsicherung in die Hand genommen. 
Wir hatten einen mit Höhenangst dabei, den mußten wir an der Stelle dann schon förmlich "rüberzittern".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (22. Oktober 2009)

da konnte ich nichts von einem Befahrverbot sehen. Stehen da jetzt Schilder [/QUOTE]

die Diskussion mit der Waldpolizei ging dahin das die nicht überall wo wir Verrückten einen "Radweg" erkennen, auch Verbotsschilder aufstellen können. Solche Schilder würden meist nur an Naturschutzgebieten z.B. Brione stehen. Alles was in den vor Ort erhältlichen Karten nicht als MTB-Trail ausgeschildert sei, ist lt. der Waldpolizei verboten.

Das Bachbett bzw. der alte Karrenweg Weg neben der Forststraße von der Malga richtung Pregasina ist demnach auch nicht erlaubt.

also:
einfach nett und freundlich bleiben und einen Ausweis dabei haben. Die sind gar nicht so böse, die machen auch nur ihren Job. irgendwo oberhalb vom Tennosee haben dir mir mal erklärt das ich falsch abgebogen wäre und ne diskussion über Federgabeln angefangen und mich nur mündlich verwarnt.  

aber jetzt wieder zum skull; den kenn ich noch nicht,
liegt der einstieg höher als der zum sent6

mfg


----------



## Anselm_X (22. Oktober 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> aber jetzt wieder zum skull; den kenn ich noch nicht,
> liegt der einstieg höher als der zum sent6



Kommt darauf an, was Du unter dem "Einstieg" zum 6er verstehst.

Der Einstieg zum Skull liegt auf ca. 1000 m, man erreicht ihn über die Traversale Richtung Festa.

Grüße,
Anselm


----------



## UncleHo (22. Oktober 2009)

Zum Eisntieg geht es über die Altissimostraße rauf, an der Malga Zures, an den Antennen und am Doss Casina vorbei. Nach der nächsten Kehre nach dem Doss Casina auf die "Brentegana" links abbiegen. Dürfte mittlerweile ausgeschildert sein. Das Ganze nennt sich jetzt "Downhill Val del Diaol", eine Initiative des Assesorats für Sport und Tourismus der Gemeinde Nago/Torbole.

Die erwähnten Querwege sind nicht ausgeschildert, z.T. aber sehr interessant und reizvoll...


----------



## stuk (22. Oktober 2009)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid, ich dachte der Einstieg läge unterhalb der Antennen, so bin ich den falschen Weg runter, (war dann wohl ein teil des  s d p). zum sent 6. fahre ich die Straße immer weiter hoch um oben auf der Wiese ne schöne Pause zu machen. Der Weg unterhalb der Antennen zum sent6 bietet nicht die Fernsicht.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2009)

@ All-Mountain:
Dank dir für die ehrliche Antwort! Mit so einer Aussage lässt sich wenigstens mal was anfangen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (2. November 2009)

so sieht's am einstieg aus:

ist ca. auf 1100 m höhe, wenn mein höhenmesser nicht falsch lag nach der langen tagestour. leider war's schon zu finster, um den trail noch zu fahren ... next time.


----------



## All-Mountain (2. November 2009)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> so sieht's am einstieg aus:
> 
> ist ca. auf 1100 m höhe, wenn mein höhenmesser nicht falsch lag nach der langen tagestour. leider war's schon zu finster, um den trail noch zu fahren ... next time.



Ist das direkt am Traileinstieg, oder vorne an der Straße.

Denn am Traileinstieg sah es vor ein paar Wochen noch so aus:


----------



## Enduro (3. November 2009)

das "Nachtschild" ist vorne an der Strasse, war schon vor ein paar Wochen so


----------



## Elmar Neßler (6. November 2009)

genau, ist vorne direkt an der teerstrasse, wenn man von unten kommt, geht's links rein.

ich kam von "hinten" von der forststrasse brentonico ...


----------



## techstar (7. November 2009)

Ansonsten, falls es immer noch unklar sein sollte, einfach nen kurzen Blick auf http://www.openstreetmap.org/ werfen. Da hat schon jemand seinen GPS-Track "eingezeichnet" und benannt.

Hier der Permalink:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.85504&lon=10.89789&zoom=15&layers=B000FTF

Grüße
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (7. November 2009)

aloha !

so war der skull im September...


asphalt hoch, links ab...






...rein...





...runter...





...raus...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2009)

He die Handschuhe hab ich auch  !

Sieht ja schön trocken aus.


----------



## ND1971 (7. November 2009)

die handschuhe vielleicht, aber sone klingel hab nur ich...


----------



## All-Mountain (8. November 2009)

Hab auf meiner Homepage (mit "bildtechnischer" Unterstüzung von ND1971) einen Tourbericht zum Skull aufbereitet: klick


----------



## numinisflo (8. November 2009)

Gute Sache Tom.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (8. November 2009)

Danke für die Bilder und Beschreibung!

Wie sehen denn die S3-Stellen konkret aus?
Und zu wieviel % ist der Trail in einem Fluß fahrbar?


----------



## All-Mountain (9. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die S3-Stellen konkret aus?



Hmm, Du stellst Fragen. Sowas verdränge ich auch immer recht schnell Ich kann mich aber an keine extrem-stufigen Stellen erinnern. Eher an grobschottrige, felsige, abschüssige Stellen. 



hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Und zu wieviel % ist der Trail in einem Fluß fahrbar?


Das hängt von Fahrtechnik, Material und Risikobereitschaft ab. Der Trail ist für mich von der Schwierigkeit irgendwo mittig zwischen Sentiero 6 und den 601er.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. November 2009)

Es hat ein paar kurze, aber sehr steile Stücke, an denen der Untergrund nicht erkennbar ist. Die Hauptschwierigkeit des Trails sind hauptsächlich die losen, kindskopfgroßen Steine, mit denen der Boden übersät ist, also nicht nur hier und da mal ein Stein, sondern wirklich überall. Und du kannst es nicht sehen, weil soviel Laub drin liegt. Je weiter runter man kommt, desto einfacher / besser wird´s. Drops, Spitzkehren, nennswerte Stufen, etc. sind eigentlich nicht drin.


----------



## transalbi (10. November 2009)

Die Tour befindet sich auch im "Gardasee GPS Bikeguide 2". Den GPS-Track, Höhenprofil und Beschreibung findest du hier.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petzl (10. November 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder und Beschreibung!
> 
> Wie sehen denn die S3-Stellen konkret aus?
> Und zu wieviel % ist der Trail in einem Fluß fahrbar?


Ich kenne keine S3 Stellen auf dem Trail. Der Skull ist holprig und hat teilweise gardaseetypisch grobschottrigen Untergrund. Von der Schwierigkeit bewegt er sich aber zwischen S1 und S2. Manche Stellen sind etwas steiler, aber S3 haben die nie. Es gibt keine einzige Stelle, wo man zwingend umsetzen muß und auch die Stufen sind nicht so hoch, dass das S3 Niveau wäre.

Wenn Dir die Bremsfinger nicht abfallen, dann kannst den Trail locker komplett durchrauschen. Je schneller Du unterwegs bist, desto stabiler behält Dein Bike auf dem Untergrund die Spur.


----------



## tintinMUC (10. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Es hat ein paar kurze, aber sehr steile Stücke, an denen der Untergrund nicht erkennbar ist. Die Hauptschwierigkeit des Trails sind hauptsächlich die losen, kindskopfgroßen Steine, mit denen der Boden übersät ist, also nicht nur hier und da mal ein Stein, sondern wirklich überall. Und du kannst es nicht sehen, weil soviel Laub drin liegt. Je weiter runter man kommt, desto einfacher / besser wird´s. Drops, Spitzkehren, nennswerte Stufen, etc. sind eigentlich nicht drin.


...also ich muss der guten Pfadfinderin teilweise recht geben ... "lose, kindskopfgroße Steine" find ich auch das uebelste auf einem trail. Nur hab ich davon nix in Erinnerung - als ich da (Ende Mai09) runter bin war der obere Teil sogar eher Gardasee-untypisch Waldboden. Recht steil ist es schon teilweise aber ausser mal evtl. einer Stelle kein S3 - das haette ich sonst gemerkt ;-) dicke Finger gibt's halt vom Bremsen, aber ich find den trail einen der leichteren am Mte Baldo


----------



## All-Mountain (10. November 2009)

Ist halt alles immer sehr subjektiv. Für den einen ist es S3, für den Anderen die "längste Praline der Welt".

Ich bin jedenfalls des öfteren abgestiegen und nicht "durchgerauscht" und ca. 99% aller Mountaibiker die ich kenne (und das sind seeeehr viele) fahren den Trail ebenfalls nicht durch.


----------



## powderJO (10. November 2009)

transalbi schrieb:


> Die Tour befindet sich auch im "Gardasee GPS Bikeguide 2". Den GPS-Track, Höhenprofil und Beschreibung findest du hier.



hier findet man übrigens imho auch eine durchaus lohnenswerte fortsetzung des skull-trails* - man muss nämlich nicht auf teer zurück nach torbole...




*fast schöner als der trail selbst


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. November 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Es gibt keine einzige Stelle, wo man zwingend umsetzen muß und auch die Stufen sind nicht so hoch, dass das S3 Niveau wäre.



Für S3 muss man auch nicht umsetzen. Das wäre dann S4 www.singletrail-skala.de/s4


----------



## Enduro (10. November 2009)

vor allem kommt's wohl auch auf die Jahreszeit an, zumindest im Oktober war defintiv nichts mehr mit "durchrauschen", weil in einigen Abschnitten ziemlich viel Laub lag und der Untergrund damit nicht mehr erkennbar.

Zudem ist mir zumindest eine Stelle in Erinnerung, die eher auch an eine Schlüsselstelle auf dem 601 erinnert.
Es stimmt aber auch, dass es teilweise flüssige Stellen mit Waldboden gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steverunner (10. November 2009)

Videobeweis:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbBrXD_va3s&feature=related"]YouTube- The Skull Lower Part[/ame]

Das ist dann der leichtere (untere) Teil ?

Was mich etwas stören würde, wäre die Enge des Pfads, man kann Steinen schlecht ausweichen, aber ansonsten


----------



## petzl (10. November 2009)

Enduro schrieb:


> Zudem ist mir zumindest eine Stelle in Erinnerung, die eher auch an eine Schlüsselstelle auf dem 601 erinnert.
> Es stimmt aber auch, dass es teilweise flüssige Stellen mit Waldboden gibt



Als ich den Skull zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, da haben wir uns im Mittelteil verfahren. Wir übersahen, dass der Skull leicht nach rechts abknickte. Wir blieben auf dem Weg, der nach links querte und immer schmaler und botanischer wurde. Es gab da auch genug Reifenspuren. Danach standen wir plötzlich auf dem Sentiero della Pace. Dieser Trail hat ein paar Stellen, die mit dem 601er vergleichbar sind. Kann es sein, dass Du die meinst?  Sonst fällt mir auf dem Skull echt nichts ein, was vergleichbar sein soll.


----------



## Enduro (10. November 2009)

petzl schrieb:


> Als ich den Skull zum ersten Mal gefahren bin, da haben wir uns im Mittelteil verfahren. Wir übersahen, dass der Skull leicht nach rechts abknickte. Wir blieben auf dem Weg, der nach links querte und immer schmaler und botanischer wurde. Es gab da auch genug Reifenspuren. Danach standen wir plötzlich auf dem Sentiero della Pace. Dieser Trail hat ein paar Stellen, die mit dem 601er vergleichbar sind. Kann es sein, dass Du die meinst?  Sonst fällt mir auf dem Skull echt nichts ein, was vergleichbar sein soll.



nein, es ist schon auf dem Skull, wenn ich mich recht erinnere kurz vor dem mit Holz gebauten Sprung


----------



## trhaflhow (17. Dezember 2009)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ist halt alles immer sehr subjektiv. Für den einen ist es S3, für den Anderen die "längste Praline der Welt".
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls des öfteren abgestiegen und nicht "durchgerauscht" und ca. 99% aller Mountaibiker die ich kenne (und das sind seeeehr viele) fahren den Trail ebenfalls nicht durch.



war am wochenende dort
kann die aussage nur bestätigen und würde sie sogar dahingehend erweitern, dass ca 90% der normalo-mtbiker ( ich rede nicht von downhillern und freeridern sondern von leuten deren der tremalzo oder ein alpencross zb mit rabbijoch oder fimberpass spass macht)
gut 1/3 der strecke schieben.
diese geröllrinne als flowtrail zu bezeichnen naja ( ok ein par 100m- nicht hm schon.)
test mit geringem aufwand:
fahrt einfach mal zum hotel bei der motocrossstrecke ( hotel ciclamino) in der nähe der sonnenplaten ( parete zebrata) dort die teerstrasse zum hotel hoch und ca 50m vor dem hotel( welches direkt am golfplatz liegt) re in einen waldweg. ok ev bergauf etwas schieben. dann nach ca 100m kommt ne mini abfahrt wenn ihr sagt, geil das wünsch ich mir in einiges steiler, dann fahrt den skull. wenn ihr sagt ok das würde mir hier schon reichen lasst es.
wenn ihr sagt am rabbijoch das stück runter zur haselgruber hütte - jetzt fängts endlich mal an spass zu machen, dann fahrt, wenn nicht lasst die finger vom skull.

die alle die geschoben haben posten wohl hier nicht.... aber die cleats spuren verraten viel  

ok heisst ja auch "downhill" Val del Diaol


----------



## soederbohm (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja, anspruchsvoll ist der Trail sicher. Aber ich finde, gerade mit dem Trail zwischen Rabbijoch und Haselgruber Hütte kann man ihn nun wirklich nicht vergleichen. Am Rabbijoch ist man tendenziell langsam und technisch unterwegs, am Skull bringt Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit (finde ich).

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es sicher kein Trail, den jedermann problemlos fährt, aber dann wär er ja auch für viele langweilig 

Viele Grüße
Soederbohm


----------



## racing_basti (17. Dezember 2009)

wie ist denn der skull im vergleich zum navene-trail?


----------



## UncleHo (17. Dezember 2009)

racing_basti schrieb:


> wie ist denn der skull im vergleich zum navene-trail?



Vom Geröll her ungefähr gleich, Skull hab ich allerdings etwas steiler in Erinnerung. Dafür ist Navene länger. 

Freut mich nicht der einzige Pinguin zu sein, der hier noch unterwegs ist...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Dezember 2009)

Du meinst den Dosso dei Roveiri Trail? Der ist viel besser, weil abwechslungreicher! Im Navenetrail hat es ja nur unten ein ziemlich steiles Stück, was man aber eigentlich durch die Betonstreifen ganz gut fahren kann. Der Skull ist m.M.n. um einiges unangenehmer, schwieriger möcht ich nicht mal sagen, weil die technischen Elemente eigentlich fehlen. Wie Soederbohm sagt, Geschwindigkeit bringt Stabilität und für Geschwindigkeit brauchts Federweg.


----------



## tommek (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde zur Beurteilung des Trails vor allem den Zustand der Strecke einbeziehen - ich bin da in den letzten Jahren ein paar mal runter und zwischen trocken, matschig, aufgeräumt und zugeschmissen gibt es schon Unterschiede. Der Trail ist ein durchschnittlicher Gardaseetrail und für diejenigen, denen der 601 keinen Angstschweiss auf die Stirn treibt, lässt sich der sogenannte Skull Trail im Idealfall mit hoher Geschwindigkeit fahren - robuste Bereifung vorausgesetzt, ist noch nicht einmal viel Federweg notwendig.


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2009)

hi zusammen
ja die strecken am see sehen je nach jahreszeit und von jahr zu jahr eh immer anders aus.
mal liegt wie reingekippt oder sogar reingekippt schotter rum dann ist die gleiche strecke im nächsten jahr ausgewaschen und erdig mit stufen durchsetzt und oder umgekehrt. letztens erst an der malga grassi selbst erlebt.
also einfach hoch und runter ausprobieren und spass haben
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singularidad (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin den Skull letzten Mittwoch gefahren, ca. 5°C schneefrei, bis auf die Anfahrt ganz oben. Der Trail war trocken, mit dem Hardtail (pike vorne) problemlos und schnell zu fahren, schöne Alternative zum 601, schön aber nicht einer meiner Favouriten am Gardasee. Ich war jetzt seit 8 Jahrten wieder das erste Mal am Gardasee und bin erstaunt was sich touristisch dort unten getan hat - von der Angebotsseite her. Die nachfrageseite kann ich nicht beurteilen, im Dezember ist es da eher ruhig - gottseidank.

LG


----------



## hopfer (14. Februar 2010)

Kennt einer von euch den "The Hammer" Trail
den gibt es bei Garda on Bike Seit diesem jahr im Angebot???
wie schwer kann der sein?

bin Letztes Jahr den "Monte Velo Freeride" bei Garda on Bike gefahren und fand ihn ganz Lustig (m.M. nach ist er etwas schwerer als The Skull was ich so aus Video+Foto sehen kann)


MfG Peter


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2010)

Da steht "Monte Velo  Hammer track ".  Das Video ist luschtig:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDBTFhPHK6Y"]YouTube- The Hammer Track Monte Velo HELMET CAM mtb Downhill Lago di Garda Freeride[/ame]


----------



## hopfer (13. März 2010)

Danke!

hab gar nicht gemerkt das da einer was zu geschrieben hat scheint etwas schwieriger zu sein als der Skull aber beides mit einem Freerider schön zu fahren.


----------



## Carlo46 (19. März 2010)

Hallo ich screibe won italie, die video won the hammer track habe ich gemacht, die track ist sehr schon, am anfang ist sehr schnell , und won die halbe kommen wiele steine un hard trak.[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EZVh4ePaBY"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]
Diese ist the skull, ich habe wur 3 monat gepuzzt die nachste yahr, und so war am juny!!! die beste downhill track hier im gardassee.
Ich entchuldiege mier wur die deutch , ich kann nicht so gut screiben.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EZVh4ePaBY"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## Stefan_SIT (19. März 2010)

Ciao Carlo,

wenn mein italienisch so gut wäre wie dein deutsch, wäre ich froh ... aber es gibt ja Übersetzungstools ... 

_"Questo video include contenuti da Domino Records. Nel vostro paese non è disponibile" _

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ciao Carlo,
> 
> wenn mein italienisch so gut wäre wie dein deutsch, wäre ich froh ... aber es gibt ja *Übersetzungstools* ...
> 
> ...



Ciao Carlo, dove e la inizio de questo "Hammertrack" o e il segreto ?

(scusi , googel translate)


----------



## Mudge (19. März 2010)

Vom Video "Monte Velo Hammer track" bekomm ich feuchte Hände


----------



## Carlo46 (19. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ciao Carlo, dove e la inizio de questo "Hammertrack" o e il segreto ?
> 
> (scusi , googel translate)



Ist nicht einfach zu finden , is besser die erste mal mit gardaonbike oder leute das konnen is besser. Die erste mal alleine es geht nicht.
Das wegen is noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlo46 (19. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvL-YSs-j68


----------



## trhaflhow (19. März 2010)

Carlo46 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvL-YSs-j68



geht net


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> geht net



copy paste KEINEN Standort angeben - dann gehts.


----------



## Carlo46 (19. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvL-YSs-j68"]YouTube- Skull + Secret Track monte baldo downhill helmet cam[/ame]


----------



## Tatü (19. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> copy paste KEINEN Standort angeben - dann gehts.



was kann man dagegen genau machen?


----------



## schweizerb (20. März 2010)

Ist der 601 wirklich so schlimm, beim vorbeifahren sah er echt nicht so wild aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2010)

schweizerb schrieb:


> Ist der 601 wirklich so schlimm, beim vorbeifahren sah er echt nicht so wild aus!



teilweise sind schon extreme felsen vorhanden, die länge macht das ganze aber spektakulär 

lg chris


----------



## Carlo46 (20. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW4fZsXGF10"]YouTube- 601 Downhill HighQuality Torbole Lago di garda FREERIDE[/ame]


----------



## MrFaker (20. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sEWng_BCWg"]YouTube- Gardasee 601, DH + Freeride *Part 1*[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k3uLZ1eU7M"]YouTube- Gardasee 601, DH + Freeride *Part 2*[/ame]

lg chris


----------



## schweizerb (20. März 2010)

Ich denke den muss ich fahren wenn ichs nächste mal am Gardasee bin.


----------



## Jockelmatz (24. März 2010)

sorry - falscher post


----------



## Carlo46 (26. März 2010)

Ich war gestern auf dem Skull zum puzzen, und ich gehe vieder sonntag, ich denke vur ostern kan man schon mit bike fahren.


----------



## Tatü (26. März 2010)

grazie mille


----------



## Guerill0 (26. März 2010)

Carlo46 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auf dem Skull zum puzzen, und ich gehe vieder sonntag, ich denke vur ostern kan man schon mit bike fahren.



werd ich ab dem 8. Mai kontrollieren ;-)


----------



## Carlo46 (27. März 2010)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> werd ich ab dem 8. Mai kontrollieren ;-)


Ich denke fur mai muss wiel besser sein, hehe.
holz....


----------



## UncleHo (29. März 2010)

@Carlo46

Was bauen die denn da schon wieder ganz am Ende vom Skull? Kaum richten sie eine offizielle Downhillstrecke ein, rüggen die Bagger schon wieder an... und man rollt im Bauschutt aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlo46 (29. März 2010)

Ich war auf dem Skull wieder Sonntag, hier ein paar fotos.


----------



## stuk (30. März 2010)

hi carlo,

schön und vielen lieben dank fürs aufräumen.

mfg


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. März 2010)

Mal 'ne Frage an alle Skull- und Lago-Kenner ...
Ich bin Skull noch nicht gefahren, habe ihn aber auf dem Radar für Mai - wie ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich zum 601er oder zum Dosso di Roveri

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carlo46 (30. März 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage an alle Skull- und Lago-Kenner ...
> Ich bin Skull noch nicht gefahren, habe ihn aber auf dem Radar für Mai - wie ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Vergleich zum 601er oder zum Dosso di Roveri
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


vur skull oder 601 fahren is besser einen freeride oder downhill bike haben, die strecken sind nicht so schwehr aber ist sehr schnell, skull ist 5km lange, ich mache in 10 min circa.


----------



## stuk (30. März 2010)

@stefan,
ist weiter vorne genau beschrieben.
liegt je nach beschaffenheit und vorlieben genau zwischen 601 und DdR /sent. 6
viel spaß im mai, ich muss noch 5 monate auf den lago warten.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. März 2010)

Carlo46 schrieb:


> vur skull oder 601 fahren is besser einen freeride oder downhill bike haben, die strecken sind nicht so schwehr aber ist sehr schnell, skull ist 5km lange, ich mache in 10 min circa.



Kannst du mir dann im Mai ja mal leihen ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## zauberer# (7. April 2010)

Carlo46 schrieb:


> Ich war auf dem Skull wieder Sonntag, hier ein paar fotos.



danke fürs Aufräumen, Carlo
die Strecke ist in sehr gutem Zustand


----------



## Strider (12. April 2010)

Ich bin den Trail vorgestern gefahren und finde ihn aus sicht eines "Tourenfahrers" auf einem Tourenbike zwar nicht einfach aber durchaus spassig. 
An ein paar Stellen die gleichzeitig steil und stark verblockt waren bin ich sicherheitshalber abgestiegen, andere bin ich sehr langsam gefahren. Wer typisches Lagogelände üben will hat hier jede Menge davon.

Ach ja, gute Bremsen sollte man schon haben


----------



## Deleted 54516 (12. April 2010)

wie finde ich denn den Einstieg ?
sind in 4 wochen unten, mit enduros und einem 140mm Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (12. April 2010)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> wie finde ich denn den Einstieg ?
> sind in 4 wochen unten, mit enduros und einem 140mm Hardtail



Von Nago auf der "Altissimo-Straße" rauf an der Malga Zures vorbei, an den Antennen vorbei und an der Alpini-Hütte am Doss Casina vorbei, hier an der Linkskehre rechts übrigens die einzige "Wasserstelle" auf der Strecke, 2 Min. zu Fuß, dann gleich nach der nächsten Rechtskehre geht es links ab auf die Brentegana. Ca. 1100 m hoch. Ist mittlerweile ausgeschildert als "Downhill Val del Diaol", kurzes Stück auf der Brentegana entlang und dann am nächsten Schild links ab... und dann laß es laufen 

Von Torbole zum Einstieg ca. 1,5 - 2 h je nach Kondi...


----------



## Anselm_X (13. April 2010)

UncleHo schrieb:


> ...und an der Alpini-Hütte am Doss Casina vorbei, hier an der Linkskehre rechts übrigens die einzige "Wasserstelle" auf der Strecke, 2 Min. zu Fuß...



Uncle Ho, sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber diese Wasserstelle habe ich schon einmal gesucht und nicht gefunden. (Hatte damals nicht viel Zeit, da die Mitfahrer gedrängelt haben).
Kannst Du die Stelle näher spezifizieren? Wäre super...  

LG, Anselm


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Kannst Du die Stelle näher spezifizieren? Wäre super...


oberhalb des rif. casina ein stueck den 601 rauf. die quelle ist laut karte 
rechts vom weg (im aufstieg). mein maedel war nach 5 minuten wieder da.
kann nicht schwer gewesen sein, die ist nicht so der pfadfinder. an der strasse 
steht ein hinweisschild "sorgente d'oro" oder so aehnlich.


----------



## UncleHo (13. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ein hinweisschild
> "sorgente d'oro" .


----------



## Anselm_X (13. April 2010)

Ok, das Schild kenne ich - danke Euch!

LG, Anselmo

P.S. Bin übrigens vom 01.05. bis 05.05. in Torbole, freu mich schon narrisch...


----------



## sipaq (13. April 2010)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> P.S. Bin übrigens vom 01.05. bis 05.05. in Torbole, freu mich schon narrisch...


Dann fahren wir uns vielleicht über den Weg  Bin vom 2.5. bis 9.5. unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (16. April 2010)

Und ich morgen. Danke fürs aufräumen an Carlo


----------



## UncleHo (16. April 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Und ich morgen. Danke fürs aufräumen an Carlo



Wenn Du mitaufräumen willst, die Jungs treffen sich am Sonntag früh um 8 - 8:15 Uhr am Tex Mex in Nago...


----------



## tintinMUC (16. April 2010)

Ho - da fällt mir leider nicht mal eine Schlappe Ausrede ein, aber So kann ich echt nicht... "Hochzeitstag"


----------



## Carlo46 (16. April 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Ho - da fällt mir leider nicht mal eine Schlappe Ausrede ein, aber So kann ich echt nicht... "Hochzeitstag"


----------



## Carlo46 (16. April 2010)

Hier is die facebook page fur AltoGaraBikeArea
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=337984095967&ref=ts


----------



## schaberth (22. Juli 2010)

toll.....hätte ich den thread eher gefunden, hätte ich mir das dumme gesuche heute mehr oder weniger sparen können...

die malga casina hab ich leicht gefunden, bin von dort aus vor ein paar tagen auch den gesamten 601er gefahren....aber ich hab auch gut glück gedacht, ach komm fahr noch nen stücken weiter hoch und dann die erlösung

''DOWNHILL val de diaol'' 

naja wenn man sie zum ersten mal fährt heikle sache hin und wieder... sie ist echt schnell und manchmal muss man sich auf weg und streckenführung konzentrieren...

meine bremsen haben heute höchstleistungen erbracht..... gute bremsen sind das a und o!!!!

nur was mich irritiert hat, waren die schilder unterwegs auf denen freeride stand...

und rausgekommen bin ich auch nich beim edilbaldo oder wies heißt sondern auf der straße die man vorher hochgefahren ist...right??

aber für skull und 601er würde ich nen entsprechendes fahrwerk empfehlen. vorzugsweise downhill...ich hab nen freerider (180/170) und bin teilweise überfordert gewesen...bin aber auch noch noobie...ich darf das


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juli 2010)

Hä wie bist du denn da auf die Strasse gekommen??? Ist da ein Abzweig? Ist das interessant?

AM mit 140/130 geht übrigens auch, aber ist nicht ganz so lustig.

Der Hammer Trail (609 und dann unten nach dem Abzweig an der Kehre mit dem kleinen Flatdrop)  ist übrigens grad sehr ungepflegt, man kommt kaum unter/über die umgefallenen Bäume. Isr offensichtlich seit ner Weile keiner mehr lang- sah heut ziemlich wüst aus.


----------



## schaberth (22. Juli 2010)

irgendwann gabelte sich der trail und nunja, da war ein blaues schild mit weißem pfeil, dem bin ich gefolgt^^ ging auch gradeaus weiter, allerdings war das recht zugewachsen, weshalb ich dachte, dass ich richtig liegen würde.....WROOONG!!


----------



## Bymike (23. Juli 2010)

Jaja, der skull... Liegt die Hühnerleiter immer noch dort rum? 
Werde ihn in 2 Wochen auch mal wieder fahren 
super Trail!
Nur unten, wo's n bisschen ausgewaschen ist, sollte man aufpassen, welchen weg man wählt


----------



## UncleHo (23. Juli 2010)

schaberth schrieb:


> muss man sich auf weg und streckenführung konzentrieren...
> 
> ...
> 
> und rausgekommen bin ich auch nich beim edilbaldo oder wies heißt sondern auf der straße die man vorher hochgefahren ist...right??



Entweder zu konzentriert gewesen oder nicht genug.... Hast wohl einen der vielen Abzweige vom Skull erwischt. 
Rauskommen sollte man in Nago im Industriegebiet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (23. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hä wie bist du denn da auf die Strasse gekommen??? Ist da ein Abzweig? Ist das interessant?
> 
> AM mit 140/130 geht übrigens auch, aber ist nicht ganz so lustig.
> 
> Der Hammer Trail (609 und dann unten nach dem Abzweig an der Kehre mit dem kleinen Flatdrop)  ist übrigens grad sehr ungepflegt, man kommt kaum unter/über die umgefallenen Bäume. Isr offensichtlich seit ner Weile keiner mehr lang- sah heut ziemlich wüst aus.



... einfach hier rumgurken, ohne sich anzumelden...


----------



## flowbro (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Bin den skull gestern am 26. Juli zum ersten Mal gefahren und bin extrem begeistert.
Top Zustand, flowig wie kein anderer Lago Trail (ausser vielleicht oberer Teil 634 oder Mittelteil Dosso di Roveri).

Die Einstufung zw 601 und Dosso ist recht treffend. Nix fuer Anfaenger, aber fuer erfahrene Biker die typische Lago Schluesselstellen ohne Fuss absetzen trainieren moechten oder einfach einen anspruchsvollen Trail mit mehr Speed knacken moechten ein genialer Pfad.

Der Abstand zu 601 liegt darin, dass man mit viel Federweg und guter Linie tatsaechlich ziemlich durchballern kann (und dazu nicht Harald Philipp sein muss) bzw dass man bei den paar eher technischen Stelle nicht so sehr go or no go wie am 601 machen muss, da weniger grosse Brocken, weniger steil und weniger fiese Gegenkanten. Respekt aber vor dem Kollegen, der da in 10min angeblich durch ist.. 

Ich fahre ein Cannondale Prophet mit Lefty, 140mm aber stabilen Teilen, kennen jeden Trail am Lago, liebe den 601, bin den skull trotz Erschoepfung zuegig und mit einmal Fuss absetzen gefahren. Echt super! Riesen Dank an die 'Saeuberer', der skull...vielleicht der beste Lagotrail derzeit, wenn man alles zusammennimmt


----------



## Bymike (27. Juli 2010)

Kann dein empfinden voll bestätigen! Mit meinem Stereo lässts sich auf dem Trail auch absolut aushalten!

Noch 11 Tage


----------



## Braunbaer (5. August 2010)

Flowig? Runterballern?  Okay, ich hab mein Rad (HT, 105mm) da im unteren Teil einfach auf den Rucksack gelegt, an Fahren war eh nicht mehr zu denken. Meine Laune war entsprechend...  

Fazit: Fully + reichlich Federweg und Protektoren braucht man da wohl schon...  Vielleicht probier ichs in ein paar Jahren noch mal. Oder ich bin zu alt dazu? 
VG, Braunbär


----------



## cxfahrer (5. August 2010)

FW > 160mm: runterballern
FW 130 - 160mm und gute Reifen: runterballern aber ab und an bremsen
HT: na ich weiss ja nicht...vielleicht mit DH Reifen; sonst eher langsam.

Um runterzuballern entweder Ü50 oder U30  ...


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

ich bin den skull letzte woche das erste mal gefahren (cube stereo mit 160er gabel) und
muss sagen, dass ich recht enttaeuscht war. wirklich flow hat das ding selten und obwohl
ich normal einen s3 trail gut fahren kann bin ich da nicht alles gefahren und zwar nicht weil's
mir zu schwer war, sondern einfach zu unberechenbar und gefaehrlich. loser schotter auf
felsen mit dicken brocken ist irgendwie unspassig. sogar die beiden jungs mit dem 
180mm-geraeten, die nach uns kamen meinten, sie waeren nicht alles gefahren.


----------



## UncleHo (5. August 2010)

Die Jungs von der Alto Garda Bike Area, die für die Instandhaltung des Skulls verantwortlich sind, machen ihn deshalb auch einigermaßen regelmäßig sauber. Wenn es dann mal ein Gewitter hat, kommt natürlich viel "Dreck" in die Spur. Als ich das letzte Mal da runter war er eigentlich in einem guten Zustand und ohne weiters alles fahrbar. Hängt halt immer davon, wann er zum letzten Mal sauber gemacht worden ist, wie viele Leute runter sind und wie stark die letzten Gewitter waren... Ein Flowtrail ist der Skull sicher nur stellenweise.


----------



## biker-wug (5. August 2010)

Sind den Skull dieses Jahr zum Abschluss unserer Ronda di Garda gefahren, war ein geiler Trail, aber leider nicht alles fahrbar, es hatte davor für mehrere Tage Dauerregen, der Trail war nass, rutschig und sehr ausgewaschen.

Ich fand an diesem Tag den 601er fast leichter zu fahren, weil der trocken war!!

Aber lustig war er allemal.


----------



## Guerill0 (5. August 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sind den Skull dieses Jahr zum Abschluss unserer Ronda di Garda gefahren, war ein geiler Trail, aber leider nicht alles fahrbar, es hatte davor für mehrere Tage Dauerregen, der Trail war nass, rutschig und sehr ausgewaschen.
> 
> Ich fand an diesem Tag den 601er fast leichter zu fahren, weil der trocken war!!
> 
> Aber lustig war er allemal.



Wir hatten kurz vor Pfingsten auch das "Vergnügen" und sind den Skull bei Dauerregen gefahren. Das erste Drittel eine derbe Rutschpartie, trotz nagelneuen 2,4er Rubber Queen absolut null Grip. 
Der Schluss dann eigentlich schön und flüssig fahrbar, aber halt ausgewaschen wie Sau. 
Möcht den Anfang September auf jeden Fall nochmal ins Visier nehmen. Bei Trockenheit sicherlich mit das Beste was man bein nem Einstieg <1000HM mitnehmen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (10. August 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> FW > 160mm: runterballern
> FW 130 - 160mm und gute Reifen: runterballern aber ab und an bremsen
> HT: na ich weiss ja nicht...vielleicht mit DH Reifen; sonst eher langsam.
> 
> Um runterzuballern entweder Ü50 oder U30  ...



der nasse skull war quasi meine persönliche gardasee-premiere. freilich auf dem treuen ollen 100mm-hardtail. war etwas überraschend, aber ging schon. bei trockenheit, streckenkenntnis (oder wenigstens vorheriger gewöhnung an die geologischen gegebenheiten der gegend) und vielleicht etwas abfahrtslastigerer geometrie denke ich schon, dass man da von ballern reden könnte,


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2010)

Skull nass habe ich auch schon runter geschoben. Wie Uncle schon schrieb (und das gilt für viele Gardaseetrails) ist das sehr vom Wetter usw abhängig; manche Trails gehen manchmal einfach nicht. 

Ich fand den halt bei völliger Trockenheit und mit ordentlich viel Federweg (und DH Reifen) fast schon gefährlich schnell. Da fliegt man dann förmlich über die Passagen, die man mit weniger Federweg langsam runterrutscht. Man rauscht heran, hat keine Gelegenheit zu bremsen, es rappelt kurz und man denkt ohohoh und zack ist man durch, erholt sich kurz und schon kommt die nächste Rappelpassage. Wenn die Arme das mitmachen, hat das ordentlich Flow!

@martn: denk uns doch mal wieder eine schöne Tour aus!


----------



## martn (12. August 2010)

ich hab genügend touren fertich im kopf (wobei cih nich weiß, wie die jetz durch die hochwasserlage beeinträchtigt sind...), ihr müsst nur bescheid sagen und vorbeikommen,


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2010)

Bin den Skull mehrfach gefahren.
Im frühjahr vergangenen Jahres zum ersten bei Dauerregen, da muss sich schon konzentrieren.
Im Trockenen ist das teil (etwas Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt!) wirklich einer der geilsten Trails am Gardasee.
Wer nicht so viel Fahrtechnik hat, sollte sich veilleicht was anderes suchen, sonst wird er womöglich enttäuscht sein.

Vielleicht erst den 6er an der Altisimoflanke runter.
Wenn passt, kann man mit dem Skull weiter machen.


----------



## stuk (7. September 2010)

mal eine Frage:
wenn man von der Straße am ersten Holzschild in den forstweg fährt, geht es dann am zweiten Schild links runter oder noch ein wenig gradeaus?
das am 2. Schild links runter fand ich letzte woche nach einigen metern kaum fahrbar und so haben wir dort gedreht und sind zum sent6.
oder wird der Skull nach der ersten Kehre nicht mehr so verblockt und ich hätte mal um die Kurve schauen sollen?
mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Hmm,

es geht an einer Holztafel links in einen Forstweg (wenn man hoch kommt, auf etwa 1.35m).
Der Forstweg geht fast eben etwa 300m weiter bevor man dann links in den Trail abbiegt.
Ob an der Abbiegung ein steht?
Kann ich mich erinnern eins gesehen zu haben.

Am Anfang ist der Skull keineswegs verblockt, eher gemütlicher Waldboden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (7. September 2010)

komisch...war dann wohl doch der richtige Weg
straße, an der holztafel rein, ca. 300-500 meter forstweg am nächsten schild links runter.
der forstweg ging da noch leicht bergauf.
dieses links runter, war aber steinig, rutschig und mit großen Brocken durchwachsen. In der Mitte bis zu ersten Kehre war dann noch gleich ein 60cm Absatz mit Geröll.
Da haben wir dann gedreht. Ich fand diese ersten Meter deutlich heftiger als sent6 oder malga grassi.
Vielleicht haben wir auch einfach den falschen Zeitraum erwischt?
danke und mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

ich denke du bist falsch gewesen.
Der Anfang ist nicht schwer


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2010)

So siehts da aus:

Holztafel:






Traileinstieg:





Vorne wo es vom Hauptweg abgeht steht auch noch eine (größere) Holztafel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. September 2010)

Oh, die Tafel ist neu!
Habe ich beim letzten mal noch nicht gesehen.
Prima Sache!


----------



## stuk (7. September 2010)

jaa danke,
genau da an dem schild gings links runter, gradeaus wo die dame mit dem rocky steht geht der forstweg noch bergauf....
wie gesagt war mir letzte woche zu heftig!!! 40cm brocken im Weg und rutschig
aber vielleicht war der grade "frisch ausgewaschen"?
danke und mfg


----------



## Guerill0 (7. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> jaa danke,
> genau da an dem schild gings links runter, gradeaus wo die dame mit dem rocky steht geht der forstweg noch bergauf....
> wie gesagt war mir letzte woche zu heftig!!! 40cm brocken im Weg und rutschig
> aber vielleicht war der grade "frisch ausgewaschen"?
> danke und mfg



Sind den Skull am letzten Sonntag (29.08.) gefahren und der Zustand des Trails war absolut top. Oben zwar wirklich "schottriger" als noch im Mai, aber wer nicht gerade mit ner Starrgabel unterwegs is, der konnte da durchaus Spaß haben


----------



## Guerill0 (7. September 2010)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> So siehts da aus:
> 
> Traileinstieg:
> 
> ...



Respekt wenn du den Skull mit der Sattelhöhe gefahren bist


----------



## sundaydrive+r (7. September 2010)

Er steht doch oben, da wird er wohl gerade hochgekurbelt sein... ich vermute die Asphalt Piste Richtung Altissimo, bevor dann in Wald Richtung Skull abgebogen ist


----------



## All-Mountain (7. September 2010)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Er steht doch oben, da wird er wohl gerade hochgekurbelt sein... ich vermute die Asphalt Piste Richtung Altissimo, bevor dann in Wald Richtung Skull abgebogen ist



Genauso ist es. 
Wobei ich mir nicht mal sicher bin ob Markus, dem das Bike gehört, den Sattel runtergemacht hat. Der fährt als XCler der alten Schule solche Trails auch mit 4 Bar im Reifen


----------



## Guerill0 (8. September 2010)

Hehe, das kann man ja fast schon als Fetisch durchgehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2010)

Bin den Skull nun auch schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gefahren, aber im Oktober, wenn ich hoffentlich am Lago bin, werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall fahren. Freu mich schon drauf.

Schoen das der Thread noch lebt!


----------



## mamo80 (9. September 2010)

bin den skull auch letzte woche freitag gefahren, echt lustig, aber am geilsten is wohl der 30cm drop.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2010)

boah, ist der jetzt schon so hoch?


----------



## Guerill0 (10. September 2010)

remedy80 schrieb:


> bin den skull auch letzte woche freitag gefahren, echt lustig, aber am geilsten is wohl der 30cm drop.



Für nen DIY-trail, aber ne saubere und stabile Leiter.
Absolut starrgabelkompatibel


----------



## PfarrerPlatfuss (10. September 2010)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Um die Verwirrung bezüglich Tremalzo etwas aufzulösen hier eine Karte was gefahren werden darf und was nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind die Strecken auch irgendwie beschildert mit Angaben wie "erlaubt" oder "nicht erlaubt"? In der vergangene Woche bin ich an Ort und Stelle gewesen und habe auch mal 'ne falsche Strecke gefahren.
Oder ist es hier wirklich Italiën: Die Regeln gelten nur wenn die Polizei neben das Schild steht.


----------



## fatz (10. September 2010)

also vor ein paar wochen stand am unteren teil des 422 nix dran und polizei stand da auch nicht.
auch sonst hat es niemand gestoert....


----------



## UncleHo (10. September 2010)

PfarrerPlatfuss schrieb:


> Sind die Strecken auch irgendwie beschildert mit Angaben wie "erlaubt" oder "nicht erlaubt"? In der vergangene Woche bin ich an Ort und Stelle gewesen und habe auch mal 'ne falsche Strecke gefahren.
> Oder ist es hier wirklich Italiën: Die Regeln gelten nur wenn die Polizei neben das Schild steht.



Nein, es gibt keine explizite Pflicht, dass Verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden müssen. D.h. auch wenn kein Schild steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass der Trail freigegeben ist. Generell gilt die Regel Trail darf nicht schmäler als Radstand des Bikes sein oder mehr als 20% Gefälle aufweisen.(Regelung was die Provinz Trient betrifft).

Nur an den wenigsten Stellen finden sich explizite Verbotsschilder z.T. weil hier andere Rechtsgrundlagen greifen z.B. Brione (Biotop), Bosco Caproni-Pianaura (Naturlehrpfad), Santa Lucia Straße Nago - Torbole (da sie nicht in die o.g. Verbotskategorie passt). 

Eine ausgeschilderte Bikestrecke wäre z.B. The Skull / Val del Diaol. Deren Anzahl ist aber insgesamt verschwindend gering und nicht weiter nennenswert.

Aber wie Du richtig vermutest, wird das sehr italienisch geregelt, was allerdings keine Garantie ist, dass es doch mal kontrolliert wird.


----------



## stuk (10. September 2010)

so ist es.....

in den letzten wochen habe ich das grüne forst-polizei-auto oft in pregasina gesehen.
und in 2008 haben die am unteren 422er gestanden und rechnungen über 60e ausgestellt. ohne ausweis dabei zu haben, wird es dann sogar kompliziert und noch teurer.
lt deren Aussage ist nur das erlaubt was in den Bikekarten als Bikeweg angegeben ist.

ps. Das Bachbett ab der malga palaer und der Waldweg rechts neben den unterem erlaubten 422b sind auch ganz nett! (aber wenn man Pech hat kostenpflichtig)

mfg


----------



## XL-FR-Rossi (16. September 2010)

Wobei das besagte Bachbett wohl im letzten Winter und in diesem feucht-fröhlichen Jahr wohl unter massivem Wasserandrang ganz schön gelitten hat. Bin da letztes jahr noch mit dem Hardtail runter (Judy Race 80 mm - alte Schule) und da ging das doch noch irgendwie. Dieses Jahr  ist der äußerst ausgewaschen und ruppelig, so daß ich mich massiv geärgert habe, nicht das Enduro letzte Woche die Rampi Ledro hochgetreten zu haben heul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osarias (10. Oktober 2010)

Waren am 06.10 per Shuttle auf dem Altissimo und wollten den 601er abfahren!
Sind dann durch zufall auf den Skull geraten! 
Muss sagen das der Trail doch ganz nett zu fahren ist, bei dem Erstbefahren meinerseits sicher noch hier und da das Bein abgesetzt und erstmal die Lage gesichtet, aber ganz nett! Leider nur ein unspektakuläres Pic von dem Trail gemacht!
Muss das nächste mal allerdings mal meinen Downhiller mitnehmen, das Switch war hier und da überfordert!
Einzig der "Holzsprung" kurz vor dem Ende ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, ohne Landung volls in Flache!? Die Rampe Stand kurz vor Trailende vor dem Schotterwerk in Nago.
Tag drauf gab es dann den 416er vom Tremalzo runter, sehr zu empfehlen, da hat man noch viel Kontakt mit Waldboden, kommt aber recht weit hinter dem Ledro See raus!
Tag 3  dann noch ne kleine Runde Monte Brione,...
Oben



Skull



416er als Tip


----------



## Bymike (10. Oktober 2010)

Hat einer mal ein Bild von der Hühnerleiter? Ich hoffe das war nicht die amateurhafte Stelle, an der wir sie damals hingelegt haben


----------



## gardaMTB.com (12. Oktober 2010)

The Skull official movie: 


[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15765960"]King of Baldo 2010 by GardaMTB.com on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## osarias (12. Oktober 2010)

Boah, wie gerne ich wieder auf dem Trail wäre bzw. bei der Veranstaltung mitgefahren wäre,...


----------



## stuk (12. Oktober 2010)

yeah, schönes video und meinen Vermieter hab ich auch erkannt.
ich will auch wieder auf den baldo


----------



## ghostbikersback (17. Juli 2011)

Mal ein update für 2011: Bin the scull letzte Woche nach einem stärkeren Gewitter am Tag zuvor mal gefahren und kann sagen, dass man sein bike schon beherrschen sollte, wenn man da reinfährt.

Speziell bei Nässe sind die Felsen extrem glatt und rutschig. Mit 180mm Federweg war zwar fast alles fahrbar (ein Steilstück kurz vor dem Kieswerk nicht) aber flow hat das Ding wirklich nur mit viel Federweg. Mit einem normalen CC-bike ist der Weg allenfalls gerade noch fahrbar. Da sind teilweise Sprünge mit ca. 1m drin und die Landungen gehen ins Geröll/verblocktes Gelände. Auch das Gefälle ist teilweise recht stark und in den ausgewaschenen Teilen muss man zentimetergenau steuern können, um nicht zu stürzen.

Fazit: Der Weg ist schon machbar aber es braucht in jedem Fall Erfahrung und gute Fahrtechnik. Für Gelegenheitsbiker und Kinder in keinem Fall zu empfehlen. Wer den Einstieg schiebt, bleibt besser gleich oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2011)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Mal ein update für 2011: Bin the scull letzte Woche nach einem stärkeren Gewitter am Tag zuvor mal gefahren und kann sagen, dass man sein bike schon beherrschen sollte, wenn man da reinfährt.
> 
> Speziell bei Nässe sind die Felsen extrem glatt und rutschig. Mit 180mm Federweg war zwar fast alles fahrbar (ein Steilstück kurz vor dem Kieswerk nicht) aber flow hat das Ding wirklich nur mit viel Federweg. Mit einem normalen CC-bike ist der Weg allenfalls gerade noch fahrbar. Da sind teilweise Sprünge mit ca. 1m drin und die Landungen gehen ins Geröll/verblocktes Gelände. Auch das Gefälle ist teilweise recht stark und in den ausgewaschenen Teilen muss man zentimetergenau steuern können, um nicht zu stürzen.
> 
> Fazit: Der Weg ist schon machbar aber es braucht in jedem Fall Erfahrung und gute Fahrtechnik. Für Gelegenheitsbiker und Kinder in keinem Fall zu empfehlen. Wer den Einstieg schiebt, bleibt besser gleich oben.


Kann das als Durchschnittsfahrer nur unterstreichen, vor allem bei Nässe. Wie der Skull bei Trockenheit ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber in feuchtem Zustand fahr ich den nicht nochmal runter. Ist zu demütigend


----------



## steverunner (22. Juli 2011)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> ... Mit 180mm Federweg war zwar fast alles fahrbar ....



richtisch !

Wenn der Skull so steil bleibt, wie am Anfang, ist er zwar mit 100 mm Fully fahrbar, aber sicher kein Spaßtrail. Wenn dann noch die Nässe dazukommt, wie an besagten Tag , ist das ein  sehr zweifelhaftes Vergnügen, zumal ich den Eintrag hatte, dass der Trail aufgrund der Nordlage länger nass bleibt als vergleichbare Trails, das wird wahrscheinlich im Herbst dann eher ein Thema sein.


----------



## icettea (24. Juli 2011)

Bin Ihn letzte Woche noch gefahren, am Vortag Regen. 
Er ist zwar sehr geil. Aber mit einem Stumpjumper und 120 mm auch an vielen Stellen unfahrbar. Ich würde sagen 50/50 . 

Trotzdem immer wieder ...

Aber mit Schonern ;-)


----------



## Wittereus (3. August 2011)

Hallo hier ein neuer

Weil es in östenreich Sch*&%ss wetter ist wollen wir (meine familie und ich) ans Lago de Garda fahren nächste woche.
Wer ist dan da um mit mir die Downhill/freeride trails herunter zu fahren?
Hier mein bike;
http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb6742418/p4pb6742418.jpg


----------



## icettea (3. August 2011)

Wie lang seid ihr da ? Kommen am 14. 08 an


----------



## Wittereus (3. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Wie lang seid ihr da ? Kommen am 14. 08 an


Super! Wir werden so 9bis 26 August da sein.

Ich hab also den freerider dabei mit fullface helm und sonst alles
Habe ach den XC helm dabei when es mahl bergauf muss

Wie kan Ich dir am einfachsten erreichen?  
Via mail oder dieses forum wurde gehen, aber nur when die camping Wifi hat


----------



## icettea (3. August 2011)

Ãhhh, habe 140 mm und normalen Helm und keine Schoner und SPD Klicks îî. Das hÃ¶rt sich doch gewaltiger bei dir an. Bin zwar gern technisch unterwegs, kÃ¶nnte aber nicht mit Vollvisier dienen ;-)


----------



## Wittereus (4. August 2011)

Kein problem! Ich habe (so wie schon erweht) auch den XC helm dabei.
Welche camping bist du?


----------



## Carlo46 (11. August 2011)

The skull is Val del Diaol hier ein Official Video


[ame="http://vimeo.com/26467504"]Val del Diaol - Downhill - Official Video - AltoGardaBikeArea - Lake Garda on Vimeo[/ame]


Und die Festival King of Baldo 17-18 September is Coming!!:



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=538558


----------



## Dorna (17. August 2012)

Ist den Skull Trail jemand in letzter Zeit gefahren, gibt es seit den Postings oberhalb von mir etwas Neues, was wir beachten sollten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carlo46 (17. August 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/altogardabikearea da siesth du alles die neue variamte, jetzt ist mehr einfach.


die neue video von die trail:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/45768031"]Val del Diaol ( The Skull ) 2012 - AltoGardaBikeArea - Official Video - Downhill and Freeride - Lake Garda on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. April 2013)

Ist den letztes Jahr jemand von euch gefahren?
Sieht auf der FB-Seite sehr schön gepflegt und nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## UncleHo (27. April 2013)

Den halten die Jungs von der AGBA als einzige offizielle Freeride- DH-Strecke am Lago in Schuss. Da wird immer wieder dran rumgebastelt. Eine der letzten Varianten hat Carlo erst vor ein paar Tagen als Video in den Lago Thread gestellt . Geht bei der Malga Zures los und quert dann rüber zum Skull.

P.S. Bei Nässe (ist ja im Moment aktuell) wird er gleich nochmals ein Stückchen anspruchsvoller.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (20. Juli 2013)

Ich bin den Skull Freeride (Val del Diaol) Anfang des Monats gefahren, bei weitgehend trockenen Bedingungen, und kann nur sagen 
Eine absolut geile Strecke, die einen konditionell ganz schön fordert, zumindest wenn man vorher aus eigener Kraft rauf gefahren ist.

Wen es interessiert, der kann hier auf meiner Seite die detaillierte Beschreibung inklusive einiger Fotos nachlesen:
*KLICK*

Wer also auf der Suche nach einem fetten Grinsen ist, das garantiert bis zur Pizzeria _Al Porto_ und anschließendem Besuch der Eisdiele _Gelateria Liberty_ anhält, der sollte sich an diese Vorzeige-Strecke wagen


----------



## Carlo46 (3. August 2013)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich bin den Skull Freeride (Val del Diaol) Anfang des Monats gefahren, bei weitgehend trockenen Bedingungen, und kann nur sagen
> Eine absolut geile Strecke, die einen konditionell ganz schön fordert, zumindest wenn man vorher aus eigener Kraft rauf gefahren ist.
> 
> Wen es interessiert, der kann hier auf meiner Seite die detaillierte Beschreibung inklusive einiger Fotos nachlesen:
> ...



Schon Cas dir gefallen hat HITCH....am 14-15 September is King of Baldo Event.....2 tage freeride und am samstag aben eine geil rennen auf bmx streke King of Beer....kan gewonnen einem Dh rahmen won DartFrog...hehe


----------

